# Post your dyno sheets!!



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, so I know there are claims of all sorts with power gains for the tuners, and for parts, so I'd like a concise thread about this...please include mod info, dyno graphs/numbers, etc. I'd really like to see what the stock TT will do _only_ chipped, but any other info is good as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*

1.8T section probably has a lot of this kinda info for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Murderface)*

Yea, but I want TT-specific results; no other (American) VAG cars run the K04 like the 225, and I was hoping for an alternative to the tuners' graphs...APR has them, for example, but they're not wheel-horsepower, which is not only what I want, but what really matters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*

I'd rather not


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*

Interested in this as well. I pick up my TT this Saturday


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Oh_My_VR6)*

congrats, im in the capitol region as well, i might see ya on the north way, what color year are you getting? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (stjacket)*

I'll try to find my sheet and get a pic of it.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Yea, but I want TT-specific results; no other (American) VAG cars run the K04 like the 225, and I was hoping for an alternative to the tuners' graphs...APR has them, for example, but they're not wheel-horsepower, which is not only what I want, but what really matters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hmm I don't know if I've ever seen a K04 dyno in the TT MkI section honestly...
this oughta have plenty of K04 dynos though








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2941200


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Hmm I don't know if I've ever seen a K04 dyno in the TT MkI section honestly...
this oughta have plenty of K04 dynos though








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2941200

I posted mine back in july


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*

Here is a guy in Hawaii that dynoed
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901259
Bolt on stuff,straight 92 octane,our usual 80 deg. weather.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWAUDITEK)*

APR Stage 3+ front wheel hp dyno


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (RonN)*

APR 93
Blueflame exhaust


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (invncble)*

I'll leave you to wonder








APR
3" DP
2.75" catback
stg.2 clutch/LWFW
intake
FMIC
DV w/cold side relo.

run is in FWD


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_I'll leave you to wonder


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_I'll leave you to wonder










Wonder what? Why the numbers are so low with that amount of mods?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_
Wonder what? Why the numbers are so low with that amount of mods?


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

you drive a modded 225TT and the sheet says 181HP???


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

post more guys! I always like seeing this stuff. 
maybe post a 1/4 mile ET thread as well... 
BTW: how many miles are on that TT that made 180hp?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_
Wonder what? Why the numbers are so low with that amount of mods?









Yea, those numbers seem 20hp too low, if not more


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Yea, those numbers seem 20hp too low, if not more

more like 40 or 50hp low







I dynoed the car in july in AWD and made 211awhp in 94 degree heat with no fans, fmic or clutch & LWFL
that sheet I posted was a flop


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*

i've never seen a lwfw show a power increase on a dyno. his numbers seem fine. depending on the dyno and if there's load or not you will see differing numbers.
when on Giac's dyno (set for load since it was being tuned at that point for stock turbo'd 225s) my car did:
152 to all 4 w/ exhaust, fmic, intake
168 tq
then with software:
182
212 tq
then with race gas
222
247tq
the point is not your end bragging number but more the power gained by a mod. gaining 30 hp to all 4 is what you should expect from just software.........at least on 91 gas. another 40!!!! is gained from there from just adding race gas and specific software.

THAT is what a dyno is really for


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i've never seen a lwfw show a power increase on a dyno. his numbers seem fine. depending on the dyno and if there's load or not you will see differing numbers.


Import tuner claims 2-3hp for every 1lb loss on the FW.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (cincyTT)*

not on my GSR integra back in the day, then not on my GTI VR6 mkIII, and now not on the TT. it might _feel_ like a few horse but definitely not as much as they're saying. 
can you imagine? put on a flywheel and gain 20-30hp!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*

it would be nice, but i always thought the # was inflated. Im sure you still gained a few ponies by dropping the 22lb'er for a ~12lb'er.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*

I'd imagine that, although you may gain some HP, what you really get is a much revvier engine; that is the gray area between feeling more powerful and being more powerful.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*

but remember that you still want some weight on the fw to keep the revs from dropping to fast. A fw in the low teens should be plenty.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (cincyTT)*

Ill try and find em but i think i got rid of my _*Dino sheets*_ when i was younger...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (TTurboNegro)*

whats bad is i posted dyno oil instead of dino oil once talking about reg oil and someone asked me where they could get it and how much they gained from it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (TTurboNegro)*

Wow, I definetly used to have those sheets







Anyway, where can I get a FW that is between the stock 25lbs and the only other I've seen, which is the 9lb Fidanzia. I'm hoping for 17-18lbs...?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Wow, I definetly used to have those sheets







Anyway, where can I get a FW that is between the stock 25lbs and the only other I've seen, which is the 9lb Fidanzia. I'm hoping for 17-18lbs...?

I have the fidanza, however its not 9lbs anymore.







and just so you know that fidanza will not work on the TT(or atleast not once your clutch gets about half worn.)


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*

VF was about 12. If i could of found heavier, i would of. Quattro and a light flywheel suck for daily driving!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_VF was about 12. If i could of found heavier, i would of. Quattro and a light flywheel suck for daily driving!

please elaborate...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*

my example is this:
in L.A. we have a lot of freeway on ramps that have a stop light half way up. so you're starting from a stop on a slight hill. since a car has 3 options: spin tires, stall, slip clutch, you go for the nicest one. normal clutch engagement slips in nicely and you're on your way. on a quattro car you need to get this right, because you really only have 2 options: slip clutch, stall. we've all gotten used to it with the quattros with their 22lbs flywheels and all. now add in a strong clutch. slipping is harder to do. now add in a light flywheel that carries little inertia and you compound your only variable left.......stalling. 
you're forced to rev higher and get smooth with the slipping. other negatives are the side variables i didn't mention....motor mounts. when the clutch does grab hard it lurches the car and yanks on the motor mounts. then it goes back the other way against the motor mounts. 
i do love the fact that at 400 hp, i can rev the car to 6k and spin all 4 tires and be GONE!! that isn't the flywheel so much as the clutch. the only cool part with the flywheel is matching revs on downshifts. it's much easier to do since it revs up so much quicker to where you need it. since there are known failures on stock dual mass flywheels that can damage your tranny, crank, etc..........stock is out. so get the heaviest single mass you can find is my long drawn out point.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*

hmm I still don't see why it "sucks" for daily driving, I mean honestly. I have never had any sort of stalling, slipping, or spinning problems due to my flywheel. yes starting from a stop takes more revs to get going but I don't see why that causes any problems. maybe if you don't know how to drive a manual properly it would complicate things. the car just drives different from a stock car, and I don't see why that sucks.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*

Maybe if you have a stock clutch and a lwfw it's a different story since that clutch slips in more gradually. but since i've had both a stock flywheel and stgIV clutch and a light flywheel and stgIV clutch, it sucks. you read that wrong above as well. i didn't say you'd have "stalling, slipping, or spinning problems due to my flywheel". i said a car will do 3 things when taking off: stall, slip or spin the tires. "slip" does mean the clutch is failing, that's what they do as they engage. a stronger clutch will grab harder and slip less.....feeling grabbier. 
i think if someone does not know how to drive a manual properly, they're in the wrong topic on this forum


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*

from what you are saying and from what I have experienced, it appears that your clutch is why you feel that the setup sucks. because trust me, my kevlar disc and lwfw leaves nothing to be desired, its a excellent daily driving setup. I'm not trying to say you don't know what your talking about, but you broad "lwfw sucks" comment is not accurate for most of the clutch setups people run on this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*

that just might be too broad a statement. but with a very strong clutch, quattro, AND lwfw.........it makes me miss my stock flywheel weight.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*

experience transmission chatter?


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_Ill try and find em but i think i got rid of my _*Dino sheets*_ when i was younger...









haha that was great
Maybe they meant shi'et ?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Bmorlok)*

i do get some clatter as well. forgot about that negative.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*

Everytime I see dyno's of cars that short of big turbo's, it makes me wonder just what the heck is going on out there. I don't understand how people with chips could be making such low power. 
M1 got 182 hp with software and another said 211 with software. 
Here is my dyno sheet...my only mods at the time were the silicon tubes, DV, H Valve and P-FLow intake. NO CHIP 
This was on a DynoJet AWD dyno.....i made 197 hp, 216tq
So when I do get chipped...i'm gonna quite mad if I get number anywhere near these numbers. 
These numbers are only at 13.58 psi...they should be a lot better when chipped and running 20+psi
correct me if I'm wrong. Is there anybody out there moderately modded that posted number representative of their mods?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Krissrock)*

you have to remember different dynos read different numbers, that dynojet is about the best number you will see


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (VWdriver03)*

exactly. and again, you should only care about your gain on that dyno over what you have now. 
use it as a mod gain tool. you're at 197 wheel on that dyno. if it goes up X amount, your chip gave you X hp. 
just make sure you get a new base run since : temp, gas, oil will all be different from when you got that dyno. 
it's easy to think of it that your car stock would of pulled on my car chipped. but that's not what would of happened. my car ran 14.2 stock and put 152 wheel down on that dyno. 14.2 is a healthy car. it then did a best of 13.7 w/ my buddy driving after it was chipped.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Bmorlok)*

That makes me want to thow up


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_Everytime I see dyno's of cars that short of big turbo's, it makes me wonder just what the heck is going on out there. I don't understand how people with chips could be making such low power. 
M1 got 182 hp with software and another said 211 with software. 
Here is my dyno sheet...my only mods at the time were the silicon tubes, DV, H Valve and P-FLow intake. NO CHIP 
This was on a DynoJet AWD dyno.....i made 197 hp, 216tq
So when I do get chipped...i'm gonna quite mad if I get number anywhere near these numbers. 
These numbers are only at 13.58 psi...they should be a lot better when chipped and running 20+psi
correct me if I'm wrong. Is there anybody out there moderately modded that posted number representative of their mods?









Hey big guy... correct me if I am wrong. BUT... I believe those quick drops in power, followed by a surge in power are ignition missfires? put new plugs in and gap them a WEEE bit thinner and re-dino! they could also be spark "blow-outs". my buddies evo had that issue.
Dont know what mine put down but it ran 14.4 bone stock. with ****ty 2.0 60fts. 


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 11:33 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_
Hey big guy... correct me if I am wrong. BUT... I believe those quick drops in power, followed by a surge in power are ignition missfires? 

Thats what a haldex dyno looks like (some way worse). THey are hard to dyno in awd since the power transfer is never constant. WIth a haldex controller the dyno should be smoother than stock


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (cincyTT)*

good point. That is also why i've gone away from all wheel dynos and now just unplug the Haldex and to a front wheel. it seems to be more consistent as well since you've got less variables. another example was i guess 911 twins don't like certain dynos. they were finding the front diff getting REALLY hot and stopped trying. unfortunately i can't remember if it was Giac or Brain Storm who told me that. 
so i do fwd dynos now. simple and easy to figure crank with the 13-15% drivetrain loss.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (M this 1!)*

Yea, and 2WD dynos are a lot easier to find


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (l88m22vette)*

i don't mind the AWD and that's the shop I work with. I've read about it not being the best thing for the transmission either. I want to see the numbers as they are. I think HP and TQ numbers are representative of my car, but maybe a 2WD dyno would just make it look smoother. I'm looking to get it chipped pretty soon, so I should have another plot soon. I really hope that there is a significant increase in power


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your dyno sheets!! (Krissrock)*

well the problem with dynoing it in awd is that you are not going to get the consistancy between every run like you would if you dynoed in fwd. The power split wont be the same everytime. As for the tranny, if your only dynoing it time to time with just the front wheels, you should be fine. Its not a very prolonged amount of time


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

would be curious to see an AWD and 2WD numbers right next to each other then.


----------

